# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition 11 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Today, NVIDIA released the GTX 1080 Ti, which is the company's fastest graphics card ever. It conclusively beats the much more expensive GTX Titan X in our testing. While the NVIDIA reference cooler looks amazing, its cooling potential could be improved, as our review shows.

*Show full review*


----------



## i9000gt (Mar 9, 2017)

nice review, im just waiting for the asus, msi or zotax to release their versions then im definitely getting one!! cant wait!


----------



## swirl09 (Mar 9, 2017)

Great review as always. Was eagerly awaiting this one, even if it was largely predictable. 

Nice to see it beating the Titan with ref cooler and clocks! The cooler performance was a tad underwhelming, but I personally dont care about that, AIB all the way!

The price is high-ish, but not extortionate. Could have been worse, and was anticipating it to be really. I expect to get an AIB for around the €900 mark, was preparing for a grand though.


----------



## i9000gt (Mar 9, 2017)

"Noisy in gaming"

put me off big time.


----------



## lanlagger (Mar 9, 2017)

I mean... I am schocked... why nvidia released something that made its own 1200$ product completely obsolete? do they know something about Vega something scary (for nvidia)? any how -1 GPU and 4K gaming at 60 fps finally is doable


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

Maybe one day I'll sell one of my kidneys and buy one of these   A man can dream


----------



## intelzen (Mar 9, 2017)

i9000gt said:


> "Noisy in gaming"
> 
> put me off big time.


are you joking? it is a thinny blower fan - what did you expect?  few years ago, blowers like these would make in idle more noise that this one in gaming


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 9, 2017)

What was the max allowed power target slider percentage? And is this based off the stock 220W limit?


----------



## VSG (Mar 9, 2017)

lanlagger said:


> I mean... I am schocked... why nvidia released something that made its own 1200$ product completely obsolete? do they know something about Vega something scary (for nvidia)? any how -1 GPU and 4K gaming at 60 fps finally is doable



Volume sales can often result in a higher overall sale profit than per product margins. People are much more likely to buy $700 product than $1200 product. The total market here is fairly small anyway, so not much to lose for NVIDIA.


----------



## swirl09 (Mar 9, 2017)

lanlagger said:


> I mean... I am schocked... why nvidia released something that made its own 1200$ product completely obsolete? do they know something about Vega something scary (for nvidia)? any how -1 GPU and 4K gaming at 60 fps finally is doable


It seems crazy in some ways, but in the end, those that were going to pay up for the premium of getting a Titan and that performance a little early have now done so and its time to move on to those holding out for the Ti, this one just happens to be a little better out of the gate. 

As for Vega, lets hope AMD do have something special. Competition is always a good thing. I wouldnt even mind it giving my new 1080 ti a smack down, because that just means next upgrade will hopefully have moved a little further on thanks to the competition. But lets be honest, if AMD had a killer product, they would be teasing some more details to hopefully curtail some 1080 Ti purchasers now, but thats not happening.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 9, 2017)

Can't imagine how fast is 1080 Ti non ref watercooled oc with max voltage and power limit.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Enterprise24 said:


> Can't imagine how fast is 1080 Ti non ref watercooled oc with max voltage and power limit.


Check the OC page, last chart


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 9, 2017)

Enterprise24 said:


> Can't imagine how fast is 1080 Ti non ref watercooled oc with max voltage and power limit.


That's the thing, we don't know what the allowable max power limit is.  Pascal, thus far, hasn't allowed custom BIOS modding to open up the power limit for those who want to push under water cooling.


----------



## Basard (Mar 9, 2017)

Damn.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2017)

This was really well written!! Thanks so much!


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Check the OC page, last chart


Congratulations on this wonderful review.  When you say "I set power target to max", can you share what that value is?


----------



## birdie (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd buy one but it costs 20% more than my monthly salary. Welcome to the largest country in the world.


----------



## mroofie (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Check the OC page, last chart


off topic question (sorry ) ryzen tomorrow ?



birdie said:


> I'd buy one but it costs 20% more than my monthly salary.



someting save someting conservative


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

mouacyk said:


> Congratulations on this wonderful review.  When you say "I set power target to max", can you share what that value is?


Sure, let me reassemble the card


----------



## i9000gt (Mar 9, 2017)

intelzen said:


> are you joking? it is a thinny blower fan - what did you expect?  few years ago, blowers like these would make in idle more noise that this one in gaming



i build my PCs around super silent gaming the AIB cards will produce less noise so at least thats an option.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 9, 2017)

@W1zzard On the maximum overclock comparison chart you have the gtx 1080 listed as 2441mhz core clock. Is this a typo or have you hit that clock with the old 1080?

I just bought a used pair of 1080s w/ek blocks and ek backplates for 500 a pop and would be thrilled about an almost 2.5ghz core clock possibility!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> On the maximum overclock comparison chart you have the gtx 1080 listed as 2441mhz core clock. Is this a typo or have you hit that clock with the old 1080?


Fixed, should be 2114. Thanks!


----------



## Vario (Mar 9, 2017)

The way things have been, you can buy the Titan branded product to get the best performance 6-9 months earlier at twice the price.  Impatience seems to be an expensive attribute.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 9, 2017)

i9000gt said:


> "Noisy in gaming"
> 
> put me off big time.


Doesnt matter for people wearing headphones. And that is just the FE card that is noisy. Non reference cards probably wont be that way. So does it really matter?

@W1zzard No WoW benchmark? Or 3440x1440p tests?


----------



## dwade (Mar 9, 2017)

Titan exist solely to make other nvidia products look like a better deal than they actually are. I don't think consumers will be getting the full GP102 card which gets around 10 fps more than the crippled Titan and 1080 Ti.


----------



## mAark (Mar 9, 2017)

700 bucks! i live in Cuba and the goverment overprice computer parts because lack of sotck so 1080Ti: easy 1100-1200USD! hahaha


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 9, 2017)

dwade said:


> Titan exist solely to make other nvidia products look like a better deal than they actually are. I don't think consumers will be getting the full GP102 card which gets around 10 fps more than the crippled Titan and 1080 Ti.


The yield is too low and the HPC market demand for full Pascal generates way more profit than consumer market.  Full Pascal as HPC processors cost $4K+ per unit, while we consider $1,200 for the Titan X exorbitant already.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Yay, reassembled without any screws left over 

120% max power and 90°C max temp



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No WoW benchmark? Or 3440x1440p tests?


No plans for either. Wow sucks to bench because when they push an update I'll have to rebench all cards on the new patch. Also WOW is running super high FPS these days.

3440x1440: Everybody buy more of those monitors. When they reach a significant market share I'll consider it. Until then too complicated, bringing in a 2nd monitor etc. Yes I know I might be able to simulate it, but not sure if that works reliably in all games.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 9, 2017)

Titan X Pascal Black when?


----------



## Footman (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice review. Shame companies like Nvidia continue to piss of loyal customers by bringing to market new products more quickly than ever, driving down the value of previous top end hardware in a matter of months.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 9, 2017)

This is pretty impressive. Considering the price of $699. Put it into a good custom loop and this thing should be kicking around for years to come.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 9, 2017)

I hope whoever bought a Titan X Pascal here sold it already, and the AIB cards should be even faster.


----------



## kruk (Mar 9, 2017)

Interesting review. At 1080p it has worst performance per watt of all the Pascall range, and third worst performance/dollar overall, it's also not 35 % faster than the 1080 as some claimed. If I would be buying a top end card now, I would without doubt buy 1080 non Ti, especially now, as the prices have dropped.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Mar 9, 2017)

I would love to build a Matx in a super small form factor case with two of these and two water blocks  single slot card FTW!


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 9, 2017)

It's really awesome to see Nvidia finally making a card that can be a single card again with watercooling even I never had a custom loop lol 

But still too much money for me, and so far my GTX 1070 does what I paid for it so I am good


----------



## OneCool (Mar 9, 2017)

Damn beast!!  I just don't see Vega beating this monster.


----------



## acperience7 (Mar 9, 2017)

Man, this thing is a monster. I thought it would be Titan level, but still, blazingly fast.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 9, 2017)

are the results for CIV legit? Does it have frame limiting?


----------



## bug (Mar 9, 2017)

mAark said:


> 700 bucks! i live in Cuba and the goverment overprice computer parts because lack of sotck so 1080Ti: easy 1100-1200USD! hahaha


Like I always say: countries with lower average income compensate by having higher prices


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> are the results for CIV legit? Does it have frame limiting?


Civ is CPU limited at lower resolutions


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Yay, reassembled without any screws left over
> 
> 120% max power and 90°C max temp



Are you able to confirm in any way what the stock power target is set to, in terms of actual wattage?  Not sure if the current BIOS tools can tell you for sure.  Wondering if it's the revealed 220W or 250W that's listed on the NVidia website, or something else entirely.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2017)

5850, 5850 crossfire, GTX580, 7970, 7970 crossfire, Titan, 780ti, 780ti sli, 980ti.... it would be silly not to keep going


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2017)

lanlagger said:


> I mean... I am schocked... why nvidia released something that made its own 1200$ product completely obsolete? do they know something about Vega something scary (for nvidia)? any how -1 GPU and 4K gaming at 60 fps finally is doable



They do this with every Titan.  The Titans are overpriced, always have been always will be.  People who buy them know this before they buy them, they don't care.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 9, 2017)

lanlagger said:


> I mean... I am schocked... why nvidia released something that made its own 1200$ product completely obsolete? do they know something about Vega something scary (for nvidia)? any how -1 GPU and 4K gaming at 60 fps finally is doable




nvidia does this every year......






NO FEAR BRO......of Amd,  Titian XP customers, the economy....


----------



## Kyuuba (Mar 9, 2017)

What a great times to be alive.
I'm buying one of these to replace this one that has served more tan 3 years.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 9, 2017)

So in a generation or two we'll have $300-400 cards that can play games at 4K60p then, unless prices keep going up as they've been doing over the past 2-3 generations...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> So in a generation or two we'll have $300-400 cards that can play games at 4K60p then


GTX 980 Ti is around that price point now, isn't it?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 9, 2017)

wow... this GPU just killed the more expensive Titan XP on most benchmarks, especially 4K resolution. OwO


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 9, 2017)

Sweet card, bring on the AIBs!


----------



## sith'ari (Mar 9, 2017)

*-Once more NVidia is making a power-statement about who dominates the GPU field. *

( P.S.  On the other hand, we witness the standard AMD policy which is not to release any GPU unless they* hype them before for about a year* , *-or two-* ,*-or untill they bore us to death-*!!! )


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> Sweet card, bring on the AIBs!



Screw that, add a waterblock on a FE model and you have better performance.  I don't see the AIB's clocking higher under air than a standard FE on water.  I expect a £100-£200 premium for MSI's Gaming Z nonsense (basically, some more PCB glitter and an overpriced, if effective cooler).


----------



## Agony (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the Review.... I have a question.
My question is... Does this 1080TI that I want to buy,( now I use 980TI)  + i5 3570 4.2 +DDR3 2.400 work  ok , on Ultrawide 3440x1440 60fps locked games ?

I know that my cpu is very weak for 90 fps and more , but can I use this 3570 on higher res 3440x1440 and 60 fps locked ? Or I have to buy new CPU ?
Thank you all so much


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Agony said:


> Thanks a lot for the Review.... I have a question.
> My question is... Does this 1080TI that I want to buy,( now I use 980TI)  + i5 3570 4.2 +DDR3 2.400 work  ok , on Ultrawide 3440x1440 60fps locked games ?
> 
> I know that my cpu is very weak for 90 fps and more , but can I use this 3570 on higher res 3440x1440 and 60 fps locked ? Or I have to buy new CPU ?
> Thank you all so much



Should be fine since you are driving a high-res monitor. If you were at 1080p I'd say better CPU would help. But fine for this case.


----------



## crow1001 (Mar 9, 2017)

Look at this guy crapping on vega even before we see anything of it, wow talk about Nvdia bias, same thing he has done with ryzen. #AMDhater.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> No plans for either. Wow sucks to bench because when they push an update I'll have to rebench all cards on the new patch. Also WOW is running super high FPS these days.



Actually, I see some zones in this latest expansion dip into the high 40's-50's pretty regularly with all settings maxed (and a certain couple of flight paths that drop down to low 40's). This is with mild oc's on both 5820K & ROG GTX1080 @ 2560X1440.

But having to re-bench due to updates is more than enough reason to exclude it.

 Awesome review though, thanks! Looking forward to a Strix release.


----------



## Agony (Mar 9, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Should be fine since you are driving a high-res monitor. If you were at 1080p I'd say better CPU would help. But fine for this case.


All these years that I am reading tech sites, I have to say you must be one of the most xp person that I know , and most of all you are answering to the people that read you all these years .
This is what makes  big difference between a pro and amateur reviewer , thanks a lot W1zzard   .

Ps. is it possible in the future to have VR tests to ? like Assetto or P.C. ?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 9, 2017)

Footman said:


> Nice review. Shame companies like Nvidia continue to piss of loyal customers by bringing to market new products more quickly than ever, driving down the value of previous top end hardware in a matter of months.


For budget gamers like me, that's just nothing else than a good thing. This beast costs like twice the amount what my whole PC costs.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Mar 9, 2017)

no torches and pitchforks?


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 9, 2017)

water-cooled 1080Ti will be the big thing since it has good potential.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Screw that, add a waterblock on a FE model and you have better performance.  I don't see the AIB's clocking higher under air than a standard FE on water.  I expect a £100-£200 premium for MSI's Gaming Z nonsense (basically, some more PCB glitter and an overpriced, if effective cooler).


expect to see EKWB releasing some kits ready for it in a few weeks time.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Mar 9, 2017)

Agony said:


> Ps. is it possible in the future to have VR tests to ? like Assetto or P.C. ?



I bet it would be pretty hard to bench VR in game because depending on if/how you move your head, the on screen geometry being rendered would change from card to card. For the few of us here that are interested in VR, I think we are stuck looking for the magical 90FPS@2560x1440 numbers from traditional games. Perhaps once Uningine releases their new benching tool, the VR portion could start being added to reviews, as it would give a consistent and repeatable result?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Screw that, add a waterblock on a FE model and you have better performance.  I don't see the AIB's clocking higher under air than a standard FE on water.  I expect a £100-£200 premium for MSI's Gaming Z nonsense (basically, some more PCB glitter and an overpriced, if effective cooler).



That's why I'll go Palit, 10 buck premium, cool and quiet wonder!


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 9, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> no torches and pitchforks?



Oh man, totally a good point!
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_Ti/30.html

1920x1080 - 16% faster
2560x1440 - 22% faster
3840x2160 - 26% faster


EDIT: This is bs, ignore.


----------



## efikkan (Mar 9, 2017)

lanlagger said:


> I mean... I am schocked... why nvidia released something that made its own 1200$ product completely obsolete? do they know something about Vega something scary (for nvidia)? any how -1 GPU and 4K gaming at 60 fps finally is doable


After GTX 980 Ti, you are shocked?



Sempron Guy said:


> no torches and pitchforks?


Nvidia delivered!
It's been years since AMD did that with a GPU.

Just imagine if AMD managed to release a such GPU, people would be celebrating.



ZoneDymo said:


> Oh man, totally a good point!
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_Ti/30.html
> 
> 1920x1080 - 16% faster
> ...


I see the math skills are not up to speed:
100/84 = 119 %
100/78 = 128 %
100/74 = 135 %


----------



## Sempron Guy (Mar 9, 2017)

efikkan said:


> After GTX 980 Ti, you are shocked?
> 
> 
> Nvidia delivered!
> ...



those figures from the tpu performance summary chart are already in percentages or I'm missing something here?


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Mar 9, 2017)

Nothin new, just regular stuff from nVidia..

So this the end for pascal family? Or there is will be some new GTX 1090 Ti Ti or Titan Z Pascal TiT? GTX 1999 ? Or else?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 9, 2017)

Great review as always. Question though, will you be updating to a different game when it comes to the overclocking results, BF3 seems a little outdated now although it's still showing results?


----------



## efikkan (Mar 9, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> those figures from the tpu performance summary chart are already in percentages or I'm missing something here?


All of them are relative performance compared to GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## efikkan (Mar 9, 2017)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> Nothin new, just regular stuff from nVidia..


Oh man, this product is so good it's boring. Why do they have to be so good?



Rahmat Sofyan said:


> So this the end for pascal family? Or there is will be some new GTX 1090 Ti Ti or Titan Z Pascal TiT? GTX 1999 ? Or else?


This is the last high and mid range consumer model, there might be more low-end models coming.


----------



## efikkan (Mar 9, 2017)

ZoneDymo said:


> yes and? on 1920x1080 the 1080 "relatively" achieves 84% the framerate the 1080ti achieves.
> Sooo there is a 16% difference right?
> 
> If the GTX1080Ti managed 100 fps, the GTX1080 would do 84 fps


So, do I have to teach you basic math?
Percentages are just propotional numbers, you just have to remember what they relate to.

If you have $50, and I got $75, then how much more do I have? $75/$50 = 1.5 => 50% more. Yet, you only have 67% of what I have.

In 1080p:
GTX 1080 84% of GTX 1080 Ti.
100/84 = 1.19 => 19% more.

In 3840p:
GTX 1080 74% of GTX 1080 Ti.
100/74 = 1.35 => 35% more.

If you don't understand this then you'll should finish elementary school.


----------



## sith'ari (Mar 9, 2017)

Rahmat Sofyan said:


> Nothin new, just regular stuff from nVidia..



Don't forget to add a +10% */* +15%  performance boost to these numbers once the aftermarket models arrive. 
So we are talking about a +15% increase in performance over the Titan XP with half the price. I can't imagine what more you could expect from a company that has no competition (performance-wise) for more than a year now. (*and also compare that with Intel's "performance-stagnation" in CPU sector due to remaining unchallenged for far too long )


----------



## CounterSpell (Mar 9, 2017)

something is weird imo:

*game*: ANNO 2205
*vga benchmarked*: titan xp 12gb

titan XP review - 2560x1440 = 66.4fps
GTX1080ti review - 2560x1440 = 58.6fps*?
*
_titan XP review:_





_GTX1080ti review:_


----------



## ppn (Mar 9, 2017)

980Ti non-ref was 25-35% faster than ref.
Not going to be the same with 1080Ti. Non-ref will boost 15% more on average.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2017)

CounterSpell said:


> something is weird imo:
> 
> *game*: ANNO 2205
> *vga benchmarked*: titan xp 12gb
> ...



Nothing weird at all.  @W1zzard re-benches his cards so all the cards shown are having a performance decrease - could be some other component causing it.  If he didn't retest, the results would be misleading.


----------



## 0x4452 (Mar 9, 2017)

I was expecting a 9.9 or 10.0 review score 

For me, the 1080 Ti FE seems like the perfect card, the cons in the article are nowhere near cons territory for me:

_"Noisy in gaming"_: Should be still inaudible when in the case and I have headphones or speakers on. The blower design is a bigger pro for me - it expels hot air out of the case. +++

_"Fans don't turn off in idle"_: It is still one of the quietest cards with I assume very low rpm - better stay cool.

_"Costly"_: It is much cheaper than expected.

_"Cooler runs into temperature limit"_: That is by design - 84 oC load temperature has been the norm recently (same for RX 480).

I wish I had a 1080 Ti over 1070 SLI, but I've been enjoying them for ~6 months now, so shouldn't really complain


----------



## erixx (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow. Thanks W1zzard!

Nearly 90% faster than my 980Ti on 4K. Now it's just a matter of opportunity and offers 

Edit: correct % thanks to tech-brothers that take maths seriously


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 9, 2017)

0x4452 said:


> was expecting a 9.9 or 10.0 review score


Leave it for the AIBs


----------



## Astro1 (Mar 9, 2017)

In the review I would love to have seen a "Boost Clock vs Temperature over Time" graph at 100% fan speed and max TDP to gauge the performance of the FE cooler at overclocked boost clocks.


----------



## Nima (Mar 9, 2017)

erixx said:


> Wow. Thanks W1zzard!
> 
> Nearly 50% faster than my 980Ti on 4K. Now it's just a matter of opportunity and offers



It's not just 50% faster it's 85% faster at 4k. 100/54 = 1.85. it has been explained many times but still people make this mistake. I guess gamers aren't good in math.


----------



## CounterSpell (Mar 9, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Nothing weird at all.  @W1zzard re-benches his cards so all the cards shown are having a performance decrease - could be some other component causing it.  If he didn't retest, the results would be misleading.



i would like to know what is causing this decrease. 7.8 fps difference is a lot for this vga. Driver maybe?


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Mar 9, 2017)

sith'ari said:


> *-Once more NVidia is making a power-statement about who dominates the GPU field. *
> 
> ( P.S.  On the other hand, we witness the standard AMD policy which is not to release any GPU unless they* hype them before for about a year* , *-or two-* ,*-or untill they bore us to death-*!!! )


Dont worry, VEGA is totally coming out soon, *GET HYPE!**

*within the next two years, and will be a 1070 competitor, or maybe a 1080 competitor in 5 years.


----------



## nem.. (Mar 9, 2017)

from linus review











btw great review from linus


----------



## NicklasAPJ (Mar 9, 2017)

mouacyk said:


> That's the thing, we don't know what the allowable max power limit is.  Pascal, thus far, hasn't allowed custom BIOS modding to open up the power limit for those who want to push under water cooling.



You wont see TI go higher than Titan X Pascal anyway.

FE 1080 did about the same as Evga/Asus Top cards anyway.
Pascal just hit a wall.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Mar 9, 2017)

First world problem: Battlefield 1 still doesn't support SLI and since that is the game I mostly play at 4k I just might make the jump from the regular 1080. Thanks Dice you freaking a-holes


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Mar 9, 2017)

sith'ari said:


> Don't forget to add a +10% */* +15%  performance boost to these numbers once the aftermarket models arrive.
> So we are talking about a +15% increase in performance over the Titan XP with half the price. I can't imagine what more you could expect from a company that has no competition (performance-wise) for more than a year now. (*and also compare that with Intel's "performance-stagnation" in CPU sector due to remaining unchallenged for far too long )



Yesss Im not saying this card was bad or else... I mean nothing new, I hope you get it..

As always Ti level supposed to be like this..


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2017)

Lionheart said:


> Great review as always. Question though, will you be updating to a different game when it comes to the overclocking results, BF3 seems a little outdated now although it's still showing results?


For me BF3 is till the best program for testing OC and OC performance. It's very repeatable, hangs nicely and GPU can recover when OC'd, puts out good load. I can launch into the test map from command line.



CounterSpell said:


> something is weird imo:
> 
> *game*: ANNO 2205
> *vga benchmarked*: titan xp 12gb


I think I changed some things around for that benchmark 2 or 3 rebenches ago. Like test scene/duration etc.


----------



## bug (Mar 9, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> no torches and pitchforks?


I don't know, according to this: http://www.anandtech.com/show/873/22
The Ti 500 was quite a lot faster than Ti 200...


----------



## efikkan (Mar 9, 2017)

NicklasAPJ said:


> You wont see TI go higher than Titan X Pascal anyway.
> 
> FE 1080 did about the same as Evga/Asus Top cards anyway.
> Pascal just hit a wall.


Custom cards may boost somewhat better in closed rigs, keeping in mind that nearly every benchmark is performed in open rigs. Cooler cards also means longer lifespan.


----------



## Air (Mar 9, 2017)

3 Db quieter than 980 ti while using 20 more watts. As expected, the removal of the dvi port was the best thing to happen to blower coolers. Next generation with lower power draw (GTX 1170) should get pretty satisfactory performance numbers.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice, 4K60 is now closer than ever


nem.. said:


> from linus review
> [snip]
> btw great review from linus



That minimum framerate from 7700K is downright ugly, I guess that's why Intel made it able to run at 5GHz


----------



## Zotz (Mar 9, 2017)

I like the blower design because it puts less load on the case ventilation.

HOWEVER, I am amazed that at this price level NVidia does so poorly with the metal strip holding the air exit vent, video connectors etc. It looks like a 1980 product. The ribs forming the vent are simply stamped flat metal, with square edges. With so much air going past, these ribs would create much less noise if they were thin, rounded elements e.g. a wire mesh. Besides that, the grille could be more open - it only needs to prevent a finger going in, and even then you couldn't reach the fan blades.

Not an airflow engineer but it seems clear that for almost no extra cost NVidia could have done much better on this metric. If they can design a 12 billion transistor chip, why can't they design a metal grille? If I did buy one of these I'd want to nurg out the whole area and just leave a big hole. That should improve airflow as well, and reduce what throttling there is.


----------



## HopelesslyFaithful (Mar 9, 2017)

@W1zzard
Can you please make this chart for the max fan and max power OC profile please!!!!

https://tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_Ti/images/clock_vs_temp.jpg


----------



## HTC (Mar 9, 2017)

nem.. said:


> from linus review
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did not expect the 7700K to start being bottlenecked already. I knew it was coming eventually, but already? 1 game only, for now, but that should increase with time. This is why more cores are definitely a plus, regardless of them being Intel or AMD.




XiGMAKiD said:


> Nice, 4K60 is now closer than ever
> 
> 
> That minimum framerate from 7700K is downright ugly, I guess that's why Intel made it able to run at 5GHz



I'm wondering if there were a few drops to those values or if it ran around those (minimum FPS) on a constant basis, as in, whenever it dropped in FPS, it dropped to around those: it's 2 completely different scenarios and would paint a different picture, depending on which of them was the case.


----------



## Fx (Mar 9, 2017)

I see this as us finally entering into the 4K territory for single card setups. Its been advertised for quite some time, but performance was never quite there across the board.


----------



## HTC (Mar 10, 2017)

I sincerely hope Vega turns out to be within "spitting distance" of this card: doesn't matter if better or worse, but it *MUST* be within that distance.

If so, then there will be price wars, eventually, which all os us consumers will be glad for.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Mar 10, 2017)

HTC said:


> I sincerely hope Vega turns out to be within "spitting distance" of this card: doesn't matter if better or worse, but it *MUST* be within that distance.
> 
> If so, then there will be price wars, eventually, which all os us consumers will be glad for.



Nvidia is worried if you haven't noticed. New card 100 less than expected, price drop on 1080 and advertising a dx12 driver. This is not normal nvidia behavior.


----------



## HTC (Mar 10, 2017)

TheGuruStud said:


> Nvidia is worried if you haven't noticed. *New card 100 less than expected*, price drop on 1080 and advertising a dx12 driver. *This is not normal nvidia behavior.*



Had not noticed this.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 10, 2017)

Do we have anybody who wants to bet Navi and Ryzen pair up as well as a 1080Ti?

Also check out that better overall performance from Ryzen VS a 7700 that someone said would never be as fast.... It's fast where it counts apparently.


----------



## ddferrari (Mar 10, 2017)

mouacyk said:


> What was the max allowed power target slider percentage? And is this based off the stock 220W limit?


It's not 220W, it's 250W


----------



## ddferrari (Mar 10, 2017)

Steevo said:


> Do we have anybody who wants to bet Navi and Ryzen pair up as well as a 1080Ti?
> 
> Also check out that better overall performance from Ryzen VS a 7700 that someone said would never be as fast.... It's fast where it counts apparently.


Talking about an architecture that's not coming out until 2019? Wow, that's desperate even for an crystal ball-owning AMD fanboy. Guess you've already lost hope for Vega? 
But you're right about one thing: you're appropriately comparing what will be a new AMD product to what will then be two year old Nvidia tech.



acperience7 said:


> Man, this thing is a monster. I thought it would be Titan level, but still, blazingly fast.


What do you mean? It IS faster than the Titan. Didn't you read the review- or at least look at the benchmarks??



the54thvoid said:


> Screw that, add a waterblock on a FE model and you have better performance.  I don't see the AIB's clocking higher under air than a standard FE on water.  I expect a £100-£200 premium for MSI's Gaming Z nonsense (basically, some more PCB glitter and an overpriced, if effective cooler).


Well obviously you're not familiar with AIB models from the past. They often have faster-than-reference designs with better air coolers and beefier power stages for better overclocking. Put a water cooler on an AIB and watch it go even higher. As for the "premium" cost, my last Gigabyte model was a factory OC'd version with their phenomenal Windforce 3X for the same price as the vanilla model.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 10, 2017)

ddferrari said:


> Talking about an architecture that's not coming out until 2019? Wow, that's desperate even for an crystal ball-owning AMD fanboy. Guess you've already lost hope for Vega?
> But you're right about one thing: you're appropriately comparing what will be a new AMD product to what will then be two year old Nvidia tech.


I'm expecting Vega to be somewhere around 1080 performance, and I meant that Navi should be comparable to the "new 1080Ti" whatever it is at the time.
Vega is going to be what Fury was, a design suffering from the lack of node advancement and AMD is putting more resources into custom chips it seems, no crystal ball or animal sacrifices needed to see that.


----------



## ddferrari (Mar 10, 2017)

0x4452 said:


> I was expecting a 9.9 or 10.0 review score
> 
> For me, the 1080 Ti FE seems like the perfect card, the cons in the article are nowhere near cons territory for me:
> 
> ...


"The blower design is a bigger pro for me - it expels hot air out of the case. +++"

What good is this if it can't keep the card cool enough to prevent throttling and therefore limits overclocking? I'd rather have my card run cooler, and have the rest of the components in my case exposed to somewhat higher temps; the system won't throttle because your SSD or PSU are experiencing a little warmer ambient temps than normal. Anyone looking at a card of this caliber hopefully is putting it in an appropriately cooled case anyway. I've been running two 670's SLI in my rig and they expel air into the case- never had an issue with heat and the cards never go over 72° C.


----------



## Assimilator (Mar 10, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Doesnt matter for people wearing headphones. And that is just the FE card that is noisy. Non reference cards probably wont be that way. So does it really matter?
> 
> @W1zzard No WoW benchmark? Or 3440x1440p tests?



Who the f**k buys a $700 graphics card based on its performance in World of Warcraft? Like most Blizzard games, that one can run on a f**king toaster.


----------



## deemon (Mar 10, 2017)

finally great 1440p GPU. nice.


----------



## deemon (Mar 10, 2017)

Assimilator said:


> Who the f**k buys a $700 graphics card based on its performance in World of Warcraft? Like most Blizzard games, that one can run on a f**king toaster.



not on ultra settings. in wow you can do even in-game DSR for AA.


----------



## erixx (Mar 10, 2017)

Too lazy to create a 1080Ti thread, so posting it here, if W1z doesn't mind.









Video review with hybrid cooling in German with subtitles for you... 

Conclusion, it benefits from better cooling, but that is 100 coins more... So looking forward to the custom designs and hoping their prices stay nice "and cool"


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 10, 2017)

@Assimilator chill. You don't need profane words here. Very unlikely to see a 3440x1440 bench for WoW. Game engine is too dated to even bench the game. Probably yield over 200fps at Very High settings with frame syncing techniques disabled.


----------



## springs113 (Mar 10, 2017)

lanlagger said:


> I mean... I am schocked... why nvidia released something that made its own 1200$ product completely obsolete? do they know something about Vega something scary (for nvidia)? any how -1 GPU and 4K gaming at 60 fps finally is doable


I reckon if we go by their history then yes, AMD may have something killer on the way.


----------



## Assimilator (Mar 10, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> @Assimilator chill. You don't need profane words here. Very unlikely to see a 3440x1440 bench for WoW. Game engine is too dated to even bench the game. Probably yield over 200fps at Very High settings with frame syncing techniques disabled.



Profanity is a normal part of how I communicate; especially in text format, I find it conveys emotion more simply and effectively than emoticons or emojis or whatever they're called. Plus I have a tendency to get long-winded, so it's a way for me to be brief.

And hey, this is the internet. Good luck avoiding profanity.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2017)

ddferrari said:


> Well obviously you're not familiar with AIB models from the past. They often have faster-than-reference designs with better air coolers and beefier power stages for better overclocking. Put a water cooler on an AIB and watch it go even higher. As for the "premium" cost, my last Gigabyte model was a factory OC'd version with their phenomenal Windforce 3X for the same price as the vanilla model.



Oh, I am quite familiar with AIB models.  You should read my system spec.  But just so you can understand why I made my point about water cooling an FE and ignoring AIB's...







As for price, before the 1080ti PR event when the 1080 price drops were announced, the FE was £620, give or take and the faster AIB's were upwards of £800.  Except for Palits awesome Gamerock which was cheaper.  Very few cards clock higher than any other - if you think they do - you don't know modern day Nvidia power limits.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Mar 10, 2017)

HTC said:


> Did not expect the 7700K to start being bottlenecked already. I knew it was coming eventually, but already? 1 game only, for now, but that should increase with time. This is why more cores are definitely a plus, regardless of them being Intel or AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes me wonder if it's a chipset/memory controller issue. When kaby lake came out, it was shown that skylake worked way better on the z270 chipset then the 170, at least in benchmarks. Perhaps intel dropped the ball on the 270 as well?


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Mar 10, 2017)

ddferrari said:


> "The blower design is a bigger pro for me - it expels hot air out of the case. +++"
> 
> What good is this if it can't keep the card cool enough to prevent throttling and therefore limits overclocking? I'd rather have my card run cooler, and have the rest of the components in my case exposed to somewhat higher temps; the system won't throttle because your SSD or PSU are experiencing a little warmer ambient temps than normal. Anyone looking at a card of this caliber hopefully is putting it in an appropriately cooled case anyway. I've been running two 670's SLI in my rig and they expel air into the case- never had an issue with heat and the cards never go over 72° C.


It depends. The stock 680 hit 80+C on the stock cooler according to reviews, but my friend gave me a 770 with the stock cooler to test, and it managed to stay at 75c. Add a custom fan curve, and the card was able to stay at 60c without case fans. 

These stock coolers do great, but the fan curves need tweaked. I dont mind a bit more sound for a superior cooler. Add a thermal paste change, and these things are chillingly effective LOL


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 10, 2017)

Assimilator said:


> Who the f**k buys a $700 graphics card based on its performance in World of Warcraft? Like most Blizzard games, that one can run on a f**king toaster.


You havent played wow in a while, have you? So how about you check your "fucking" attitude at the door? Hrm?


----------



## sith'ari (Mar 10, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You havent played wow in a while, have you? So how about you check your "fucking" attitude at the door? Hrm?



1. at least put some @@ in your hard language, or, just like @Tsukiyomi91 already said "chill out guys".
2. I don't understand why you asked for WoW benchmarking at this specific time. I made a little research at older reviews, and i noticed that WoW has been out of benchmarks for several months now (**from July 19th*  if i'm not mistaken)
3. Check the GTX1080 FE review ( https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080/23.html ). It runs WoW with average of 122.2 fps@4K !!!!. *So if a GPU which is 30% slower than the Ti* version can run WoW at 122.2 fps@4K, i really don't understand why you are so anxious for seeing the* Ti*'s results !!! (*they will be around +30% up , logically speaking  )


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 10, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You havent played wow in a while, have you? So how about you check your "fucking" attitude at the door? Hrm?



A single 970 does over 60FPS@4K, a 1060 managed over 75FPS.  Yeah, I'd say the statement that WoW can be played on a potato is accurate.  There is really no point in benchmarking WoW on anything modern at this point.


----------



## CounterSpell (Mar 10, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> I think I changed some things around for that benchmark 2 or 3 rebenches ago. Like test scene/duration etc.



did you use different drivers as well?


----------



## HTC (Mar 11, 2017)

CounterSpell said:


> did you use different drivers as well?



Isn't this information on the specs used part of each of the reviews? Dunno about game scenes but drivers used should definitely be there, no?


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 11, 2017)

Well...Its a great value ill give it that.  I was hoping there would be a bit more power to give it and the overclocks would improve but that does not seem to be the case.

Fun how it matches though, maybe I still will trade out just for the money difference.


----------



## Mistral (Mar 11, 2017)

GhostRyder said:


> Well...Its a great value ill give it that.


It's a bloody fast card, but a great value only when compared to the Titan. Which is what the Titan's job is... makeing all other cards seem like great value.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 11, 2017)

CounterSpell said:


> did you use different drivers as well?


of course


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 11, 2017)

lanlagger said:


> I mean... I am schocked... why nvidia released something that made its own 1200$ product completely obsolete? do they know something about Vega something scary (for nvidia)? any how -1 GPU and 4K gaming at 60 fps finally is doable



Most likely something like this.

Eventually making certain chips is easier and can be produced in bigger batches = its cheaper. Also market is saturated rather fast with 1200 USD products (usually people which buy such thing buy it new and thats it).  So it makes sense to produce something nearly as good at lower price point, so you can get some % of lower segment of market and introduce it a bit later.

They are using same tactic for probably over decade now (since GeForce 2 I think ).


----------



## deu (Mar 11, 2017)

I understand the number but 11GB.... ELEVEN!!... That is Pi x 970's RAM amount... Somethings fishy here!!!


----------



## kalicula (Mar 12, 2017)

The overall performance data suggests that, at best, the 1080 Ti is 26% faster than the 1080 and only at 4k res. I'm curious to know where the 35% increase over the 1080 is reflected.


----------



## Nihilus (Mar 12, 2017)

kalicula said:


> The overall performance data suggests that, at best, the 1080 Ti is 26% faster than the 1080 and only at 4k res. I'm curious to know where the 35% increase over the 1080 is reflected.



Yet another gamer with terrible math skills.  One that doesn't bother reading the forum to boot. 
You need to look at the increase FROM the 1080, not the decrease TO the 1080.  These are NOT the same values.  Simply replace 74% and 100% with an absolute value.  26/74= 35% INCREASE.

Furthetmore, 4k res is the best indicator since it is least likely to hit a cpu bottleneck.  So, if there us a 35% increase at 4k, THE CARD IS 35% FASTER.


----------



## Mescalamba (Mar 12, 2017)

deu said:


> I understand the number but 11GB.... ELEVEN!!... That is Pi x 970's RAM amount... Somethings fishy here!!!



Its for bragging rights. They needed to make it "visible" weaker in order to keep 12GB as virtual pinnacle of their offering. It doesnt have any other point than being < 12GB.


----------



## XtreamStealth (Mar 12, 2017)

Great Review, but I'm a bit of a skeptic now when it comes to NVIDIA. I've never been one to buy into hype. I trust in a select few when it comes to reviews. You are one of five that I can count on. Bench Marks and fps are great, but I'm a Sim Racer. As such, high fps are a must. Things happen fast when driving at 200 mph. If my goal is an F1 championship, 90 fps is just as important as my skill behind the wheel, but they're not as important as what's going on in-between those frames per second. If those 90 fps are not evenly spaced and smooth, I'm a virtual dead man. Using both AMD CPU's and GPU's has been my formula for years now. Last year I broke from tradition and built my first Intel based PC for Project CARS using the same Sapphire 7970 that I use in my AMD systems. Both systems ran almost identical numbers across the board. I did have to water cool the GPU in the Intel due to a CPU that ran much hotter. I'm faster on the Intel system, but when recording game play, the AMD wins hands down. Two months ago I went a bit crazy upgrading my new Intel system. (32 GB of RAM @ 2133, a T500 RS Wheel and Pedal Setup, a very expensive fully modded F1 SLI Wheel and the icing on the cake, a EVGA NVIDIA 980 ti Hybrid 6GB Graphics Card). I fully intended to kick some tail. Gone are the days of 90 fps and GPU temps approaching 70C. I can run all day long at 120 fps and never see 50C. Did I say all day long, scratch that! Amazing Graphics? YES, most of the time. However, it seem EVGA choose to overclock the heck out of the 980 ti. The result - 200 mph, 120 fps and loving it, then Black Screen. NO! checking the forums I found an alarming number of black screen EVGA 980 ti Hybrids, most crashing the system before rebooting. I my case the black screen would last 2 to 5 seconds then return to normal. But by then, I'd be crashing into something. To date, the EVGA Support Team is aware of the "glitch", and suggested I use their software to underclock the card. It helped some, after a few weeks of trying, EVGA replaced my card with a brand new unit. For the record, The EVGA Support Team has been amazing. Extremely helpful forthcoming, true integrity. Using the software to underclock the new card seems to be working, only one black screen in a month. So, here I am reading and loving your review of the 1080 it Founders Edition and chomping at the bit to buy the first Hybrid version the hits the market. But at what I'm guessing will be about $820.00, I'll have to wait and see how the card performs before dropping that kind of cash.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 12, 2017)

Somehow I really wanna see a 1080Ti paired up with a RyZen 1800X. I remember the days I had my AthlonXP 1800+ paired up with a Ti4200. Ahh the glory days!


----------



## deu (Mar 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Somehow I really wanna see a 1080Ti paired up with a RyZen 1800X. I remember the days I had my AthlonXP 1800+ paired up with a Ti4200. Ahh the glory days!



Linus have already done that!, and put it up against a 7700K  










The verdict is : 1-5 less fps (in general nothing of magnitude.) (sometimes the 1800X performs better sometimes the other way around)


----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 13, 2017)

So nGreedia pulled another 780Ti... I mean, how do they expect users from now on to buy that ludicrous Titanium card knowing that a better and cheaper one will be released in months....


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 13, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> So nGreedia pulled another 780Ti... I mean, how do they expect users from now on to buy that ludicrous Titanium card knowing that a better and cheaper one will be released in months....



Well they tried their luck the first time.... it worked. They tried their luck a second time.... it worked. They even tried their luck a third time.... it worked.

But when the competition fail to show up time and time again who can blame them? It's not like nVerySuccessvia are holding a gun to anyone's heads.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 13, 2017)

deu said:


> Linus have already done that!, and put it up against a 7700K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting in the tests are the *MINIMUM *FPS. This Ryzen starts to look interesting. Looking forward for Ryzen 2 CPUs now, I only hear good rumors on the Internets about them, including higher clocks....


----------



## sith'ari (Mar 13, 2017)

XtreamStealth said:


> ............................ a T500 RS Wheel and Pedal Setup, a very expensive fully modded F1 SLI Wheel ...............................................



nice....,  ,but i think that when talking for an F1 racing wheel i have the advantage (*although very slightly i have to say!!) .
My brother totally loves F1 games so couple years ago i bought him the *Thrustmaster Integral T500* :
http://www.thrustmaster.com/products/ferrari-f1-wheel-integral-t500


----------



## londiste (Mar 13, 2017)

i don't think i've ever seen a review as boring as this one. all the individual game graphs almost seem copy-pasted.


----------



## sith'ari (Mar 13, 2017)

londiste said:


> i don't think i've ever seen a review as boring as this one. all the individual game graphs almost seem copy-pasted.



You might consider as boring watching stats & measurements from *22* different games, while on the other hand, for me is exactly what i want. 
As much numbers & stats as possible, because,* unlike words and sentences ,* *numbers can NOT be misinterpreted*


----------



## londiste (Mar 13, 2017)

oh, don't get me wrong, i love lots of different tests and nice pure numbers as much as anyone.
it's just that i don't remember seeing results as straightforward as this for a while. 

i am well aware that this is largely owed to current crop of cards being mostly of the same architecture but still.


----------



## erixx (Mar 13, 2017)

True Siamese Twins or just brother&sister?


----------



## Ubersonic (Mar 13, 2017)

deu said:


> I understand the number but 11GB.... ELEVEN!!



It's actually 3.5GB plus 7500MB cache ^^


----------



## deu (Mar 15, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> Interesting in the tests are the *MINIMUM *FPS. This Ryzen starts to look interesting. Looking forward for Ryzen 2 CPUs now, I only hear good rumors on the Internets about them, including higher clocks....



Seeing that the Ryzen CCX latency issues should be able to be adresses in the windowsscheduler / game-profiles, I would say I agree!


----------



## deu (Mar 15, 2017)

Ubersonic said:


> It's actually 3.5GB plus 7500MB cache ^^



That might be it! (OR 2 GB and 9GB cache!) you never know what you get!


----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyways, 700$ for the card?? )))

Not in Japan )
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B06XGTW...489807772&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=nvidia+1080ti
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B06XGYX...489807772&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=nvidia+1080ti


----------



## Vlada011 (Mar 18, 2017)

I thought maybe to save money with GTX1080, but now when I compare result I think it's better GTX1080Ti.
Special because I use graphic cards 3 years before upgrade. My GTX780Ti from January 2014 and now is time for upgrade.


----------

